# R33 gtr possibly r34 gtt or gtr



## Nadz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys looking for an r33 gtr ideally stock not worried about condition wether running or not.
Anyone looking to sell one

Iv always been in the rx7s and will remain. But am now looking to move in to the skyline. Had an r35 gtr which was a daily for about a year.

Thanks
Nadz 
07880497019


----------

